# Hello...new here



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

I am new to the forum and just wanted to say hello, and to try to create a new thread. This site is such a great source of information!! I am sharing my home with my Havanese Junie, 6 months...and a second is on the way in December...I could simply not resist. My cats were just not cut out to be Havanese playmates, although they try when the mood strikes them.  

Anyway, thanks for all of the good discussions. Im sure I will stop by often.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kirsten and Junie. Can't wait to see pics of the new furbaby. More pictures please!


----------



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

*me again...*

I am just doing a test because my signature pictures are not working.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome! I love the little pink tongue sticking out in your Avatar.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*best place to hang out for new owners...*

and long time owners too.

Welcome!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Junie!! What a cutie you are. 
I'm half tempted to seek out a black hav male to compliment my mostly white girl.

Pixie Puff and Beth


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Kirsten. Your Junie is a cutie. Tell us more about the second one you're getting in December. They, like this place, are very addicting.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome to the board. I'm new too, I just got my first havanese (Gracie)...she is already 4 1/2 months old...I've had her 2 weeks today. I love her!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Kirsten, Junie and new baby!! Is that Junie in your avatar or the new pup you'll be getting soon? I have 2 Havs and 2 cats as well and though one of our cats doesn't mind the dogs too much, my female cat is holed up in the basement and rarely makes an appearance. lol 

Can't wait to get to know more of you and your furbabies and to see pics!! :biggrin1:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Kirsten,

I luv the name Junie! What's your new baby's name :ear:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome!! Your avatar pic is so cute. I think you will love all the people and information on the forum. I'm looking forward to more pictures...and hearing about the new baby.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome Kirsten! Junie is such a sweet name, you're brave bringing in another one when the one you have is so young. 

Hope you like it here, tons of great info!


----------



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

*Puppy #2*

Thanks for the welcomes. I just updated my avatar with a newer picture of Junie. I have spent a lot of time researching and hunting down another black puppy for #2. The breeder I chose has two of them, and I must tell you the decision is VERY difficult. While I do have one of them reserved in case the other finds a home (we definitely want one of them), we keep changing our minds!! Im attaching the two photos and one of these will be our baby. No definite name yet.

Kirsten


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome Kirsten and Junie!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Kirsten and Junie!

I love puppy #1, but would take them BOTH! :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Diane. Number 1 is talking to me but I love both.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Kristen and Junie. :wave:

I too love puppy #1, there is just something about it that is really appealing to me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It would be hard...but if I couldn't have both...I would pick #1....or #2. ound: Okay...I'm glad I don't have to pick.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

IWAP!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay, pick #1....no, wait...pick #2....hold on a second...maybe, #1....no #2....oh heck... send them BOTH to me and I'll decide for you :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, I would say go for the one with white tips so that way you have somewhat of a chance to tell them apart when they are running around!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Are they both from the same breeder? I also like the one with some white! (just so you can tell them apart.. lol)

Ryan


----------



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

You guys are funny....you have certainly cleared up my difficult decision  Yes, they are both from the same breeder. Puppy #1 is a bit quieter and will likely be slightly larger than the white trimmed puppy. My Junie will be lucky to hit 8 pounds and I suspect the black male will be 10 - 12 lbs, so Im not sure telling them apart will be an issue, although my 9 year old made the same point. Our 2 cats are both solid black so we seem to have a black pet thing going. The scariest part of all of this is that I do not get to actually meet the puppy ahead of time. Unlike Junie, who I got locally and visited a dozen times while waiting, this puppy is far away and I have to choose based on photos and the breeder's input. Did anyone else go through this?


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I vote for the one with white! I once had look alike Engies. They had short neck hair so I could keep different color collars on them so that I could tell them apart in a glance. That wouldn't work with Havanese! Even if you can tell them apart, everyone will say "Now which one is this?"


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm going against the grain here and saying puppy #2. I love his/her white socks!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I love them both*

But I think I am loving #2 more...but then again...I'd go by personality!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

#2 is my pick too - I love the white, but also love the expression on the face. 
Pup appears to be very alert!


----------



## Jazzy88 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am also partial to pup2. But then pup1 has a very sweet look on her/his face. Are they boys or girls?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Could you make one visit before deciding which pup and see their personalities yourself? Or do you trust the breeder to make the best decision based upon raising Junie and knowing her personality? I do agree you should pick based upon personality and maybe go for the pup that is more calmer than your older dog. I say this while I have my temp pup who is running around driving my older girls insane <BG>

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Personally, I love seeing some white on a black pup, but you really should choose primarily based on personality traits. If you have a good communication going with the breeder, and trust her, she should be able to say whether one might be better for you than the other. A good sign is if your breeder asks as many if not more questions than you ask her! 

We also have 3 black pets, and our 4th is a brown tabby. Should we ever get another Hav one day, I'd be wanting a brindle or red girl.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Oh you lucky duck you. I'd pick Pup#2. Love those white tips.


----------

